# Well,Since This Is All About Texas With The High Water, Cooking Is Difficult,So here



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I was busy building a M16A1 from Denton this afternoon so I couldn't cook,then I found the solution


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

What man you must be crazy, TV dinners are never the answer. Have you considered counseling.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

James m said:


> What man you must be crazy, TV dinners are never the answer. Have you considered counseling.


Well maybe you would prefer this
Hahaha, hope you're not upset with me


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

James m said:


> What man you must be crazy, TV dinners are never the answer. Have you considered counseling.


Well maybe you would prefer that or maybe this is your thang


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Sharp dressed man.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Ac.DC thunder struck.


----------

